

Decentralism Against Terrorism - jervisfm
http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/against-terrorism.html

======
mindcrime
Unfortunately "personal responsibility" is a dead idea. In this day and age,
no one is responsible for anything anymore. We've all abdicated all
responsibility for, well, pretty much everything. Everybody is a victim,
waiting for somebody else to come along and fix their problems. We wait and
wait for good things to happen, and when they don't, we curse our lack of
"good luck" or "privilege" and hate on anybody who somehow manages to become
successful. When bad things happen, we curse the Universe, God, the
Government, aliens from Alpha Zebulon III, Fate, Tony Danza, the weather, the
sterno bum at the corner of 5th and Main, Allah, Buddha, Mork from Ork, or
anybody but ourselves.

Real life is like the worst of _Brave New World_ , _Fahrenheit 451_ ,
_Nineteen Eighty Four_ and _Atlas Shrugged_ all rolled up together, with none
of the good bits.

